# Indoors - How hot is too hot?



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be my first summer with Sammy (now 10 months old). Sammy is home alone for about 5 hours each day. In the past with no one home we didn't run the a/c until we got home in the afternoon.

So my question is how hot is too hot indoors (with shade) for a Hav? I'd say our indoor temps hit 86 when we first get home before we turn on the a/c.

We did notice that Sammy like to hang out at the base of the fridge with the exhaust fan blowing on him. We can get a box fan to put on outside the baby gate that keeps him in the kitchen. Also the kitchen has a tile floor which should stay a bit cooler.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

IMO that is too hot. I would run the a/c during the day. You can keep the thermostat a little higher than you would when you're home (say 75 instead of 70).


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I would agree that's too hot. I've noticed that as a general rule, my dogs start to get a little uncomfortable around 77-78, and are visibly uncomfortable (panting, move around a lot to try to find a cool spot, drink more) any time it's 80 or above.

We do turn the a/c down when we leave, but we never let it get warmer than 77 in the house.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

We keep our house between 75-77 and that seems to be pushing it as far as heat.
Just a little playing and Chloe is panting and belly down on the cool tile (that is with a 1 inch summer cut). I think anything above 80 and the dog will be miserable.

I don't think she is going to enjoy her first Oklahoma summer!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

That is way too hot.

We keep our A/C at 76 when Roscoe is home alone. Once we came home and the entire building's A/C had gone off and needed to reset - the thermostat said it was 85 inside and Roscoe definitely seemed uncomfortable.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We're in Arizona, so the perspective on A/C is a little different, but we keep ours set at 80 in the summer, and keep the ceiling fans on in the rooms we're in. Lower temp and our bill goes up exponentially, higher, and the whole family is miserable. 86 sounds really hot.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We keep our house at 78 - 79 during the day with ceiling fans on, too. When it is over 90 degrees outside it feels pretty cool inside! I do set it a couple of degrees cooler at night, though. Abby is happy with the tile floors, too!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If it is too hot for your comfort, it is too hot for your Havanese. In fact we have been told it is cheaper to keep the thermostat at one temp than to have it play catch up when you drop it. 5 hours can't be that big a deal. According to humidity I would think 80 would be the top.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We keep our house at 77 degrees after 9am; it gets turn down to 75 after 4:30pm. I love gadgets, so we installed a timer on the thermostat that can be set 4 times during the day. 

When I am not doing anything but sitting around the house, I can tolerate 77 degrees. If I am doing a lot of housework, I will be sweating at 77 degrees. 

My opinion...keep the a/c up around 77, my a/c does not turn on until around 2pm or 3 pm... In the summer, we keep a ceiling fan on in living room; small fan near a/c vent in kitchen and small fan down the hallway just for circulation and it is bearable. In the summer when it is very hot, I can't get the house cooled off below 80...this is when the temperatures have been in the mid to high 90's. 

When it is really HOT! If I keep the a/c around the 77; the a/c runs all the time when the temperatures are in the 90's. I cannot imagine being in a house warmer than 82, I am sweating and I am not doing anything! 

You might as well leave the windows open and a fan running in the house to make it tolerable. 



Anything over 80 degrees is quite warm....this is the temperature my son keeps his house (they live in Florida) and we die........................when we visit......


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

75 is where ours stays. It's miserable here now and we like it cool and comfy. My two nap very soundly when it's nice and cool. Our dogs are at our mercy for comfort, so I would definitely keep your house cooler for him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

IMO that's too hot. I keep the home temp at 75 with a/c on. Benji and Lizzie pant a lot if the temp gets to 80. They both spend a lot of time on the cool tile in the bathroom or on the marble hearth.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yikes....I keep my thermostat at 74 !!! No wonder I freeze and DH keeps telling me it's so hot in here. I agree, it's less expensive to keep it consistent and at one temperature versus adjusting it so dramatically.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Remember it's not just the heat, it's the humidity. We're pretty dry here in SoCal. As a result, we usually keep our a/c temp set at 78-80 when we're home, which is comfortable if we're wearing shorts/sandals. But, since Tori wears a fur coat 24/7 we bought a K9 cool pad for her. She loves it and if we freeze it, it stays cool for 8 hrs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Remember it's not just the heat, it's the humidity. We're pretty dry here in SoCal. As a result, we usually keep our a/c temp set at 78-80 when we're home, which is comfortable if we're wearing shorts/sandals. But, since Tori wears a fur coat 24/7 we bought a K9 cool pad for her. She loves it and if we freeze it, it stays cool for 8 hrs.


That's so COOL!

I need to start saving $89 x 2!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember it's not just the heat, it's the humidity. We're pretty dry here in SoCal. As a result, we usually keep our a/c temp set at 78-80 when we're home, which is comfortable if we're wearing shorts/sandals. But, since Tori wears a fur coat 24/7 we bought a K9 cool pad for her. She loves it and if we freeze it, it stays cool for 8 hrs.


Humidity! Oh..............so............true!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone! I clip my guys when it gets hot and leave the AC where I am comfortable even when I'm gone. But I have to laugh at us since the breed comes from CUBA!:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not only humidity, but air movement or lack thereof. We live in New England, and lots of people here don't have AC at all. We didn't until a couple of years ago, when we needed a new furnace, and got a really good deal on doing the furnace and central AC at the same time. 

But just because everyone doesn't have AC up here doesn't mean it's not hot in the summer... It is regularly in the mid 80's during the day, and we have had stretches of several weeks in the 90's... Occasionally up to a week over 100. 

Before we got AC, we used a lot of fans, and learned to manage the heat in the house by keeping shades drawn on the sunny side of the house, and kept all the windows open wide. With plenty of circulation, it was quite tolerable as long as the temperature inside didn't get past the mid 80's. If we had thunderstorms and needed to shut the windows, it was horrible! (even WITH the fans running... the outside air makes a BIG difference)

My guess is that you could keep your dog quite comfortable even in the low 80's as long as there was plenty of air circulation. But I think ANYONE, animal or human, would be miserable in a closed-up hot house at 85.

Now, with the AC, we're spoiled. We run the AC during the heat of the day, and then turn it off and open all the windows in the evening when the temperatures drop. (as they usually do here in NE) The AC is set to go on at 75. At night, the temps are often in the low-mid 60's so we don't worry about it. During those really hot spells in the middle of the summer, when it DOESN'T cool off even over night, we keep the AC running then too.


----------

